# I need a new food processor make some recomendations.



## rio_grande (Jun 22, 2010)

Well the time has come. I need a new food processor. As big as I can get. My old one tries to launch off of the counter when drop in cut up onions. I dont want anything with 5 safetys or anything, it is a food processor if you stick your figer in it ,,,, you will get processed. :)


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 22, 2010)

I like my GE it has suction cup feet does not move Walmart I can't remember how much not a lot.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kitchen Aid.  I have one and its got a ton of torque and is nice and quiet. Well worth the money.


----------



## petewoody (Jun 22, 2010)

We have a Cuisinart (Custom Prep II) which comes with two bowls and two blades plus a bunch of other gizmos. Cuts everything we have thrown at it and I use the dough blade to mix dough for bread et al.

It does have a bunch of safety gear but I've never found it intrusive.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Chainsaw won. Wife saw me looking at that unit on the net today and brought it home tonight :)


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine was sort of a Christmas gift I got myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but I like it


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 23, 2010)

This company is very competative - if you sign up for their emails you get even cheaper prices

I just bought the Cuisinart 12 cup from them for $189 - free shipping and guarantee lowest pricing - good customer service

http://www.everythingkitchens.com/foodprocessors.html


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> This company is very competative - if you sign up for their emails you get even cheaper prices
> 
> I just bought the Cuisinart 12 cup from them for $189 - free shipping and guarantee lowest pricing - good customer service
> 
> http://www.everythingkitchens.com/foodprocessors.html


cool site gary.......


----------

